# Shindaiwa T261X Trimmer!



## rwh963 (Jun 1, 2022)

Dump pick today. Changed fuel, runs great! Not familiar with the brand. Anyone own one?


----------



## computeruser (Jun 2, 2022)

That’s a great Japanese machine. Awesome score! Ran Shindaiwa in the 1990s and loved them.


----------

